# Washing... reaching your back?!!



## K-Lye (Aug 27, 2014)

So i'm no where near as sizable as a lot of you on here.. and even I have difficulty reaching my back - how do you do you manage it after a heavy session coz I got a funny look from the dude in the next cubicle when I asked him to give me a hand....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Sigma will do it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flexibility/mobility work , foam rollering .

or a loofah


----------



## MySuppCheck (Aug 3, 2014)

Loofah on a stick. Or asking the dude next to you to scrub you down. Both are perfectly acceptable forms of washing one's back


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Buy a half pipe skate ramp. Laver it up with your favorite shower gel. Dive into it on your back and just slide up and down.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

latblaster said:


> @Sigma will do it.


I'd say he'd have a go at washing Ur front too...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yip....I use a long brush........or my fb's soaped up t1ts when shes over.....nipples like diamonds....nice scratches lmao


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sponge/loofah on a stick. Don't forget your showercap and rubber ducky


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

You guys wash your backs...? :mellow:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Loofahs are good but can become very unhygienic if they're not looked after. They shouldn't be stored in a damp area as it's a perfect breeding ground for the bacteria to live. Moisture and dead skin cells = stinky loofah


----------



## K-Lye (Aug 27, 2014)

I see a problem with the loofah approach..


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

cant you shower when your home lol?

theres a bloke at my gym who would give u an all over wash if you asked. infact you probably wouldnt have to ask he would just decide thats what you want and give you one lol.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> cant you shower when your home lol?
> 
> theres a bloke at my gym who would give u an all over wash if you asked. infact you probably wouldnt have to ask he would just decide thats what you want and give you one lol.


you go to the same gym as sigma?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

If you can't see it, it doesn't need washing


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

PaulB said:


> Loofahs are good but can become very unhygienic if they're not looked after. They shouldn't be stored in a damp area as it's a perfect breeding ground for the bacteria to live. Moisture and dead skin cells = stinky loofah


After reading that I think I've just figured out what's wrong with my bellend !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dave1180 said:


> you go to the same gym as sigma?


he can wash sigmas cock but can he **** piss stood next to him


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Where's @Heavyassweights... that's Siggys partner....allegedly.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


>


Thissssss!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

K-Lye said:


> I see a problem with the loofah approach..


hah thats me :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

K-Lye said:


> I see a problem with the loofah approach..
> 
> View attachment 157697


Shower when you get home or ask someone for a little favour at the gym haha..


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I never wash my back except to get it wet while I'm in the shower, washing it with water 7 times a week is enough, and you get all the soap from washing your hair, neck and shoulders going down your back anyway.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Where's @Heavyassweights... that's Siggys partner....allegedly.


Did u not hear HDU and sigma were on holiday together


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Did u not hear HDU and sigma were on holiday together


Yup aka "Captain Fantastic & The Brown Dirt Cowboy" :lol:


----------



## Betts020577 (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry but THE last thing i would do is ask some bloke built like a brick **** house to wash my back.

Rather have a dot-to-dot of black heads than face either a beating or even worse.........


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


>


I bought one of these in Sainsbury's months ago after getting bacne on cycle and not being able to reach it. greatest invention I love my scrubber


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mesh-Sponge-Shower-Exfoliator-Cleaner/dp/B00BLZHL50/ref=sr_1_9/280-6369070-7498420?ie=UTF8&qid=1409832562&sr=8-9&keywords=back+scrubbers

wont stick out your bag

...or if you have a zit problem and need to remove skin

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fushi-Wellbeing-Loofah-Back-Strap/dp/B002DQE87A/ref=sr_1_8/280-6369070-7498420?ie=UTF8&qid=1409832562&sr=8-8&keywords=back+scrubbers


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry but who da fcuk asks some random... in the gym shower... to scrub their back!?! lmaoooooo :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

misses does mines in the shower and vice versa...she actually shouts me in when im watching tv to come in and wash it!


----------



## K-Lye (Aug 27, 2014)

I was actually looking at this bad boy.. who wouldn't love a bit of bareback scrubbing.... :w00t:


----------



## Toad1977 (Jan 11, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


>


I've got the body shop version of this and its been doing the trick for me, and makes a good gift at xmas for and aunt or friend who offers a present without taking the P!ss


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If I can't reach it then it doesn't get washed.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

You guys wanna work down a mine, communal showers after are no place for the shy.


----------

